# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.8.2137 желательно repack

## maksdemon

Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.8.2137 желательно repack, на форуме нашел, но ссылки недоступны

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.8.2137 желательно repack, на форуме нашел, но ссылки недоступны


И чего искать? Скачиваем с официального сайта платформу *8.3.8.2137_windows.rar*, и, патчим её *юнипатчем*. Делов то... :)

----------

shizyki (22.12.2021)

----------

